# Commencal im Internet bestellen?



## HansiBiker (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

und zwar wollte ich mir ein SOLD bike im Internet unter: commencal-bikes.de kaufen.
Meine Frage an euch: Ist diese Seite seriös? Sie ist ganz anders aufgebaut wie die commencal-store.com.
Hat da jemand schon mal bestellt? Man kann auch nicht direkt bestellen sondern bekommt erst ein Angebot. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Flori


----------



## TB2012 (21. Februar 2016)

Servus am besten du rufst dort an!
Hab jetzt schon zwei e Mails hingeschickt aber kam nie was zurück.
Commencal Deutschland bezieht alles aus Frankreich. 
Heißt alles was du auf commencal store.com auf der Französischen Flagge findest kann er dir besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Februar 2016)

Der Thomas und die Kommunikation... Manchmal kann es etwas dauern. Ich habe vor einem halben Jahr mein Meta V3 dort gekauft. Da lief alles problemlos ab. Er hat zwar keine Räder im Laden stehen uns bestellt nur auf Anfrage, nimmt sich aber trotzdem viel Zeit für eine Beratung. Falls du zufällig in der Nähe von Chemnitz wohnst, lohnt sich ein Besuch.


----------



## DocThrasher (22. Februar 2016)

Hi,

warum denn nicht direkt im Shop ordern?


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hab das Commencal meiner Freundin aus dem französichem Shop direkt. Schulfranzösisch und google sei dank; das lief alles reibungslos. Von der "Beratung" im Vorfeld über den Kurbelaustausch im Nachhinein, Bezahlung, Lieferung - selbst am Preis war noch was zu machen, da just am Tag der Bestellung um 200 € (sofern ich mich erinnere) erhöht wurde.


----------



## HansiBiker (23. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure antworten 

Ich dachte man kann bei ihm auch sofort bestellen und wusste nicht das das etwas kompleziert ist.

Hab Ihn angerufen  und ihne auch erreicht. Brauch nur noch die bestätigung das das geld eingegangen ist. Bin mir trotzdem noch ein bisschen unsicher.

Leider wohne ich in bayern und kann da nicht eben vorbeifahren. 

Gruß
Flori


----------



## grOObie (16. März 2016)

Hi. Ich habe grade ein Rahmenkit aus ja, ich meine Andorra, geordert. Vorher nette Kommunikation per Chat auf der Website, Lieferung und drei Tagen...  Top!


----------



## DocThrasher (17. März 2016)

Du meinst in Andorra!!  

Viel Spass mit dem Hobel


----------



## chris_sta (5. September 2016)

weil der deutsche shop echt lam ist, keine emals oder telefonischen kontakt, habe ich auch in "frankreich" bestellt... bezahlung und lieferung einwandfrei, nur einmal musste ich ein defekt melden, das muss halt dann immer nach frankreich gesendet werden.... nervt


----------

